# Can Goats eat Banana Peels?



## Bedste

I read on a site that a lady was feeding banana peelings and orange rinds and the like to her goat.  Is this ok with you guys?


----------



## elevan

They can...but should they(?) is probably the better question.

Bananas are the most heavily pesticide laden produce on the market.  And the nature of the skin means that simple washing will not remove the residue.

So the question becomes...Do you WANT your goats ingesting THAT (residue)?


----------



## Bedste

eleven, do you also know about pigs?  Can pigs eat banana skins/peelings?  I totally hear you about the pestisides and that is a very good point that I would have not thought of....  I have frozen bananans that I have been saving for the blender smoothies.....  just want to be good to my goat and pig.  You really do seem to have all the answers and quite a bit of wisdom.  Thanks


----------



## elevan

All the answers?    No, but my brain retains some ridiculous stuff at times  

Same would go for your pigs as well as the goats...while they can..doesn't mean that they should.

You know, I gave some mushy bananas to my pigs once (just the fruit not the peels) and they refused to eat them...but they did roll in them and give themselves a nice banana scrub    They enjoyed the roll and smelled like bananas for 3 days!

Personally I would toss the peels on the compost pile.


----------



## FarmGuru

our goats / cows love to eat it but i never gave a thought abt pesticide  scary


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Our goats and pigs both like bananas.


----------

